# TV Documentary participants needed



## Jock Williams (15 Feb 2006)

Frantic Films of Winnipeg are preparing to produce a television documentary on the subject of the First Special Service Force (FSSF) -a special forces unit formed in 1942 by both the Canadian and American armies -that trained in Fort Harrison near Helena Montana.

We are looking for trained soldiers who will be paid to participate and who will live fire WW2 weapons and undergo rigorous WW2 training on camera.

Interested soldiers should contact  jdwms66_88@hotmail.com.

Spread the word! This is a fantastic opportunity


----------

